# Drachkovitsch-System



## hanspeterdiesau (29. September 2002)

Guten Tag,
ich würde gerne mal das Drachkovitsch-System ausprobieren!
Leider finde ich im www keine Bastellanleitungen und hab es auch noch nicht beim Gerätehändler gefunden.
Also wäre ich sehr,sehr,sehr dankbar,wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!
Danke


----------



## Guen (29. September 2002)

Hallo ,ich baue meine Drachkovitch-Systeme auch selber ,erstens bekomme ich die nicht vor Ort ,zweitens sind sie sauteuer !

Als erstes benötigst Du Edelstahldraht ,ich nutze hierfür den Draht in 0.8mm Stärke !Diesen bekommst Du zb. bei der Fa.Hakuma ( www.hakuma.de ) !Jetzt fehlen Dir nur noch die Bleikugeln als Bleischrot,Sprengringe und der Kupferdraht !

Sprengringe kannst Du überall kaufen !
Bleikugeln kannst Du Dir zb. mit dem Messer oä. selber aufspalten ,einfach mit leichten Hammerschlägen die Bleikugel spalten ,Gewichte je nach Gewässer und Köfigrösse zwischen 6g und 20g !
Kupferdraht : Meine Erfahrung ist möglichst dünn ,ich habe mir 2m Telefonkabel gekauft und die Isolierung abgezogen ,ist zwar umständlich ,aber ich habe hier vor Ort keinen Kupferdraht bekommen !Wie gesagt ,nimm den dünnsten den Du findest !

Zum Bau : 

Nimm den Edelstahldraht und drehe mit zwei Flachzangen eine Öse ,vorher wird aber noch ein kleiner Sprengring eingelegt ,jetzt biegst Du den Draht um ,8cm bis 10cm Schenkellänge sind für Köfis bis 12cm ein gutes Mass ,beachte das beide Schenkel fast gleich lang sein müssen ,das Ende, also die &quot;Feder&quot; ,darf ruhig 0.5cm-1cm kürzer sein ,an diesem Ende wird dann noch der letzte cm leicht nach aussen gebogen ,dieses ergibt einen besseren Halt des Köfis ! 

Ich biege dann aus einem kleinen Stück Edelstahldraht eine Klammer zur Aufnahme des Bleischrotes !Diese mache ich ca.3cm lang ,einfach an dem Draht mit einer Flachzange die beiden Enden nach innen biegen ,so das sich beide Enden in der Mitte treffen,am besten biegst Du um eine dünne Stange ,Nagel(5mm) etc. herum !
Diese Klammer kannst Du jetzt in die Öse der Körperklammer einhängen und das Bleischrot so draufklemmen das an der anderen Seite noch ein Wirbel eingehängt werden kann !

Kupferdraht ,ich nehme etwa 15cm ,an der Öse befestigen und das System ist fast fertig !Nur noch ein oder zwei Stahlvorfacher mit Drillingen in unterschiedlicher Länge herstellen und ebenfalls an der Öse festmachen !Wichtig ist das der Kupferdraht und die Stahlvrfächer NICHT am Sprengring befestigt werden ,das System arbeitet sonst nicht gut !

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (29. September 2002)

Ach ja ,steche den Kupferdraht dem Köfi  durch den Kopf ,nicht hinter den Kiemen !Am besten durch den Kopf stechen ,3-4 Wicklungen machen und nochmal durchstechen ,das Ende einstechen oder an der Öse festmachen !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Case (30. September 2002)

Hast Du ein Foto von dem Teil.?

Gruß
Case


----------



## Guen (30. September 2002)

Ich versuche das mal !


----------



## Hummer (30. September 2002)

So oder ähnlich sehen meine Drachkovitche aus!

Ich würde übrigens gerne mal mit olle Drachkovitch angeln gehen. Ist nicht nur ein guter Angler sondern auch noch ein großartiger Maler.

Hier seht Ihr das Original-System auf Alberts homepage.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Guen (30. September 2002)

Klappt nicht  :c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (30. September 2002)

Schöne Drachkovitch Seite Hummer ,leider kann ich kein Französisch ,ist ja mehr für unsere Frauen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (30. September 2002)




----------



## hanspeterdiesau (2. Oktober 2002)

Also erstmal DANKE an alle die geantwortet haben!
Schade das man auf der Site von A.Drachkovitsch keine Preise sehen kann.Die würd ich gern mal mit den übertriebenen Preisen hier vergleichen!


----------



## Mohrchen (2. Oktober 2002)

Tja selbst gemacht ist doch am Besten - am Billigsten! Aber meine Bauanleitung(mit Bildern) brauchst Du ja anscheinend nicht.
Ich schätze olle Albert wird auch nicht besonders weniger Geld für seine Systeme nehmen, denn die meisten Drachkovitsch-Systeme die hier in Deutschland verkauft werden, sind original aus Alberts Fabrik.  :b 
Mohrchen


----------



## hanspeterdiesau (2. Oktober 2002)

Immer rin damit ins Netz!


----------



## Guen (2. Oktober 2002)

Wie gesagt ,ich baue nur noch selber !Schade das mein System auf dem Foto so undeutlich rüberkommt !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Mohrchen (3. Oktober 2002)

Ich weiß aber nicht wie das geeeht! Und ob ich das überhaupt darf mit dem &quot;Rein ins Netz&quot;. Nicht das ich da irgendwelche Probleme kriege von wegen Urheberrecht und so!
Deswegen wollte ich Dir die Bauanleitung auch über E-Mail schicken @hanspeterdiesau.
Mohrchen


----------



## Guen (3. Oktober 2002)

Das oben gezeigte System ist das &quot;Guennovitch-System ,selbstentwickelt  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Oktober 2002)

Du meinst wohl &quot;selbstgewickelt&quot; :q  :q  :m


----------



## Guen (5. Oktober 2002)

Oder so :q :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## sigi (6. Oktober 2002)

www.spirit-of-fishing.de baut auch solche systeme und bietet sie bei ebay an. habe vor einiger zeit ca.15 systeme ersteigert zwichen 1 und 1,5 euro pro system. ich denke viel billiger kann men sie auch selbst nicht bauen.

gruß sigi


----------



## til (12. Oktober 2002)

Und so sieht das &acute;Simplovitsch&acute; System aus:


----------



## Hummer (13. Oktober 2002)

Auch nicht schlecht!:m

Aber ich habe eine tiefe Abneigung gegen diese Karabiner. Das sind die, die immer aufgehen oder zerbrechen.  

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Guen (13. Oktober 2002)

@Hummer
Recht hast Du ,deswegen benutze ich die auch nie und zum Drachkovitch-Systembau nehme ich Edelstahldraht und biege mir die Bleiklammern selbst !

Gruss Guen


----------

